# Disparition des abonnements et Favoris You Tube sur l'ATV



## icopalermo (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Depuis quelques semaines, dans la fonction *You Tube* de mon Apple TV il m'est *impossible d'accéder* aux *chaines* auxquelles je suis *abonnées *ainsi qu'à mes videos enregistrée comme* favorites*.
Mon compte est toujours enregistré dans mon Apple TV. (Login + Mot de Passe) Cependant, toutes les fonctions relatives à ce dernier ne fonctionne pas. 

J'ai ce même problème avec YouTube sur mon iPod Touch... 

Il semblerait donc que le problème vienne de YouTube depuis qu'ils ont changé l'interface et passe à l'HTML 5.
Quelqu'un sait, s'il y a une option à débloquer dans la configuration du compte YouTube?
Merci d'avance.


----------

